

Galileo satellites go into wrong, lower orbit - silenteh
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-28910662

======
andor
Press releases by Arianespace and ESA:

[http://www.arianespace.com/news-press-
release/2014/8-22-2014...](http://www.arianespace.com/news-press-
release/2014/8-22-2014-orbital-injection.asp)

[http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Navigation/The_future_-
_Ga...](http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Navigation/The_future_-
_Galileo/Launching_Galileo/Soyuz_Galileo_launch_injection_anomaly)

------
ColinWright
Dup:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8215351](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8215351)

